# Flat heads



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been wondering if the flat head is not a native fish than where did he come from? The yellow river that seems to have some good fish and no other water ways to feed it than how did they get there?
If the FPWD doesn't want these fish that why not let u use perch which is the better bait except butter cats for bait. The mal head or butter cat is what we used where I am from. We didn't even think about eating them. I am sure that the clear water here makes a lot of difference.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The flathead is not native to Florida. In the 1950s it was introduced into the Flint River above Lake Seminole. Some believe that commercial fishermen put a few of the adults of this highly prolific fish into the river for future, additional fishing opportunities. The flathead survived, multiplied, and spread, It moved through Lake Seminole, over the Jim Woodruff Dam, and into the Apalachicola River System, In reverse, it also migrated out of Lake Seminole and moved north through the Chattahoochee River as far as Lake Eufaula then to our river systems, they have been in the yellow river for less the 15 years remember it only takes 10 years to grow a giant flathead of 40lbs and bigger, In the Apalachicola river the red breast sunfish population is down by 80% due to the flathead catfish. But who really cares I say we put more in more lakes and rivers so we can catch up to the rest of the country on catfishing:thumbsup:


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree. The flathead is not the only fish that will eat the perch. Even the blues will consume a lot of perch when thet get bigger along with the green carp ( bass ) who will eat what want eat it first. 
I plan on getting after them when I get my boat finished. I will be working the Mitchel and Choctawatchee rivers as it is closer.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i can say iv never herd LMB called green carp, and by perch do u mean Bluegill and other sunfish


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> i can say iv never herd LMB called green carp, and by perch do u mean Bluegill and other sunfish


 
Yea that is what I was talking about. As far as the green carp that is just a name I give to a bass. I did that just to tick my cousin off who is a big bass fisherman.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

oh ok lol here is a really good video of what these flatheads do in the winter time iv got the same camera i use it to find catfish in deep holes as well as salt water fish


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

cathunter, how does that camera do in the muddy rivers around here?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

they work really well in the winter time, if we go a while with no rain, there seems to be a bottom current around 4 feet off them bottom that keeps it clean down there.. some times its almost cheating, i even like to just go out and leave the rods at home and just look around


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

That is a good video. I knew the big boys didn't move a lot in the winter,but didn't know they would stack on top of each other.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes they do and if u know how to find them, with just a bit of negligence they can be easily over fished..
Here a quick video of me and my buddy workin a few flathads on Escambia River


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Cat hunter those are nice videos.what kind of glove is that. I get my hand tore up all the time.

RJ


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There just some gloves i picked up from academy, not sure of the name, after many years of bass fishing and flathead fishing i got tired of my thumbs feeling like sand paper


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

awesome video


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks will check them out. Big old cat can make the thumb bleed pretty good. Also saltwater fish when you forget and put fingers in there mouth. Doesnt take long to learn.

RJ


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That is some really neat video. Makes one want to run out and buy a camera just to see what all is down there, but those things are expensive.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i paid 499 for mine on ebay


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

eBay is worth checking. Hadn't thought of that. I sure would like to "see" what I saw on sonar in the town lake the other day. Might even find a dragon down there in that 65 ft of water!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

CatHunter, what model Marcum do you have?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the marcum 825 c


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks. Have looked at them and thinking hard.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

The best-known bait for flathead, particularly along the northern half of the east coast of Australia, is the white pilchard. It is best presented on a 2 hook gang with a short trace. The white pilchard is a firm bait, even after freezing and will withstand the rigors of numerous casts without disintegrating off the hook. Sinker size is not important so long as it is heavy enough to reach the outer rim of the channel or gutter.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Where not talking about the Australian flathead where are talking about the north American flathead catfish (_Pylodictis olivaris_)


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cathunter: Got a Cabela's mid-winter sale catalog today and they carry the Aqua-Vu. Do you know anything about these units. They have the AV750 for $499 with 7 inch color screen


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

There a okay camera, my last one was a aqua view but it died on me after a year, this marcum i have is superior in ever way and u can find them online for 499 as well
http://www.marcumtech.com/VideoLibrary/MarCumVideo/TabId/140/SeriesId/13/MarCum-VS825SD.aspx
This is what u really wanted for Christmas


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, that Marcum 825SD is a Cadillac camera!!!!! Cabela's has them on backorder. Santa must have delivered all the stock available last week.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, I did it. the 825SD is on the way. I must have another hole in my head, but I think it is now in the wallet!!!! Hope the incoming rain does not muddy the river too bad before I get a good looksee.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I have always wanted one of those. I just know I would get pissed after seeing all the fish and nothing biting.
Let me know how it tuns out. If you find them just tie a ribbon on the snag so I will know where they are.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

great! welcome to the world of marcum i need a new fish finder on my boat so i got my marcum 825c for sale for 400 bucks


----------

